# Moving to geraldton



## chick16 (May 3, 2012)

Hey!
My fiancée just got a job as a linesman with western power and will be based in Geraldton. I am a primary school teaching and I'm hoping to get work their too. We are also in our early 20's.

Can any one tell me what Geraldton is like to live? Also, what is the teaching like? Are there many jobs there?

Any info would be much appreciated. 
Xxxx


----------



## AussieFemmeInFrance (Oct 31, 2011)

chick16 said:


> Hey!
> My fiancée just got a job as a linesman with western power and will be based in Geraldton. I am a primary school teaching and I'm hoping to get work their too. We are also in our early 20's.
> 
> Can any one tell me what Geraldton is like to live? Also, what is the teaching like? Are there many jobs there?
> ...



If you like small towns, you will like it!


----------



## Mark21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey
Where are you moving from?
I'm a primary school teacher here in Geraldton. Been here 4 months. You should pick up relief work for the rest of the year as that is easy to come by and good $$. Are you registered with WACOT? 
Email me back if you want to know anything else.

Mark


----------



## chick16 (May 3, 2012)

Hi!
Thanks for the email.. We are moving from Scotland but im originally from ireland. Did all my Training in scotland. I'm in the process of registering with wacot. Do I have to get my own medical and police checks done in Scotland or does wacot do all of that?? 

How do u like living in Geraldton? Where are u originally from?

Any info would be great..


----------



## Mark21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, big move! Im from Tasmania, got a scholarship to come and teach here in Geraldton. I hope you like hot weather, especially summer!! Its a smallist place 37,000 people. About 10 primary schools. 


Ive got a step by step application process i can send u for registering as a teacher. Pretty sure you will need to get your own police check done being from overseas. You will also need to apply for a working with childrens check for WA. WACOT will also want copies of your academic transcript.

It wont let me give u my email thought it would be easier to contact that way
Its mark . kingston 21 at gmail . com (all that together, no spaces and with the at' sign!


----------



## chick16 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks mark! I've just emailed you


----------



## JimD (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, I spent 26 very painful years in the socially incestuous windy little dive and recommend that you go anywhere than the cesspit known as Geraldton. When I first arrived in Geraldton back in 1974 is was called _*"The Friendliest Town in the West"*_ what an oxymoron statement that was, they will slit your throat for ten cents. You will be welcomed only until they find out all about you and you will find that they will then start your social assassination behind your back, they are like a pack of hyenas that cannot move beyond their socially limited intellect so if you're from the UK get ready for a life of discussions about fishing, farming and backstabbing where most normal people stay for a while and then move on. Believe me; avoid this backstabbing little cesspool like the plague that it is because it takes years to get the stench of Geraldton out of your life.


----------



## JimD (Apr 10, 2013)

chick16 said:


> Hey!
> My fiancée just got a job as a linesman with western power and will be based in Geraldton. I am a primary school teaching and I'm hoping to get work their too. We are also in our early 20's.
> 
> Can any one tell me what Geraldton is like to live? Also, what is the teaching like? Are there many jobs there?
> ...


Hi, I spent 26 very painful years in the socially incestuous windy little dive and recommend that you go anywhere than the cesspit known as Geraldton. When I first arrived in Geraldton back in 1974 is was called "The Friendliest Town in the West" what an oxymoron statement that was, they will slit your throat for ten cents. You will be welcomed only until they find out all about you and you will find that they will then start your social assassination behind your back, they are like a pack of hyenas that cannot move beyond their socially limited intellect so if you're from the UK get ready for a life of discussions about fishing, farming and backstabbing where most normal people stay for a while and then move on. Believe me; avoid this backstabbing little cesspool like the plague that it is because it takes years to get the stench of Geraldton out of your life.


----------

